# Bare Knuckle Emerald 7 test - Big grinding metal tone



## -Nolly- (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's a very repetitive clip of the Emerald bridge pickup I now have installed in my Dæmoness Cimmerian 7-string. I absolutely love this pickup! Tight like a ceramic pickup, but much smoother in the extreme highs, super clear, and sounds huge! 
Voicing-wise, think of it as PAF-style. The mid-output isn't that noticeable until you roll back to mid-gain or clean tones when it blooms in the way a high-output pickup cannot. It flat out kills for fusiony stuff.


<object height="81" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F24500901"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F24500901" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object> <span><a href="http://soundcloud.com/nolly/bkp-emerald-7-test">BKP Emerald 7 test</a> by <a href="http://soundcloud.com/nolly">Nolly</a></span> 


This is only double-tracked by the way. The equipment is the usual Axe-FX/Toontrack/Trilian. It's a new mix I'm working on, pretty happy with where it's going


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds fucking awesome Nolly


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers dude! 
I seriously recommend this pickup to all 7-string players! It really hits the right balance of clarity on the low strings without getting overbearing or harsh on the treble side.
Something also tells me this would RULE in an 8-string, but I haven't tried that theory out yet.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds good to me, when did BKP's sneak this model out?
Where would you say this fits in on the "gain/distortion" scale amongst -aftermaths, nailbombs, warpigs etc.


----------



## Arcadiagrooves (Sep 30, 2011)

This sounds really good man! I've heard a lot about Bare Knuckles. Would you recommend a pair of Coldsweats? I've been thinking of upgrading from my cheap ibby ones.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 30, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> sounds good to me, when did BKP's sneak this model out?
> Where would you say this fits in on the "gain/distortion" scale amongst -aftermaths, nailbombs, warpigs etc.




Haha, the Emeralds have been in the range forever! They're just criminally overlooked! They're a fair bit cleaner than any of those pickups - they are at the top end of the vintage-hot range at 12.5-ish k&#937;, but since they are wound with 42.5AWG the voicing is a lot more open than the 43+AWG contemporary models. 



Arcadiagrooves said:


> This sounds really good man! I've heard a lot about Bare Knuckles. Would you recommend a pair of Coldsweats? I've been thinking of upgrading from my cheap ibby ones.



Sure, the Cold Sweats are great pickups, but there may be a model better suited to you - let me know more details of your rig and the tones you're after and I'll give you a recommendation.


----------



## Purelojik (Sep 30, 2011)

you have such amazing gear...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2011)

My dream tone, you have it!


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Sep 30, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT
that tone is AMAZING

props...props


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 1, 2011)

Cheers dudes


----------



## JPMike (Oct 1, 2011)

Nolly, amazing clip.

Really like it, with which pickup would you match it on the neck position?


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 1, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Nolly, amazing clip.
> 
> Really like it, with which pickup would you match it on the neck position?



Cheers Mike, it works very nicely with a VHII in the neck (which also happens to be my favourite neck pickup ever!)


----------



## JPMike (Oct 1, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers Mike, it works very nicely with a VHII in the neck (which also happens to be my favourite neck pickup ever!)



Thanks, I might actually try it out!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 1, 2011)

Wicked, let me know how you get on if you do!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 1, 2011)

How good are you at soldering now?


----------



## Lilarcor (Oct 1, 2011)

Great tone! 

You really make me consider swapping my CS7 bridge with an Emerald. Until now I thought the CS7 was the holy grail of tight but not too modern tones in my RG1077XL, but the idea of having a slightly warmer top end really appeals to me 
Thus, how does it work in basswood?

And a little OT: If I wanted a similar tone but just a bit fuller for a basswood 6 string RG in standard tuning, would the Black Dog be a good idea?


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 1, 2011)

Hahah, I've known how to solder for a looong time. I'm pretty good at it, but my iron sucks and I always try to cut corners and end up doing a sloppy job. Swapping pickups on this guitar is a doddle because the cavity is large and shallow so you can get you iron right in there easily. The Blackmachines on the other hand, make me want to kill myself whenever I change pickups.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 1, 2011)

Lilarcor said:


> Great tone!
> 
> You really make me consider swapping my CS7 bridge with an Emerald. Until now I thought the CS7 was the holy grail of tight but not too modern tones in my RG1077XL, but the idea of having a slightly warmer top end really appeals to me
> Thus, how does it work in basswood?



I think it sounds amazing in basswood - Tim from BKP has an Emerald/VHII set in an RG1527 and it sounds ridiculous! It was playing that guitar that made me want to try the Emerald in one of mine.


----------



## Menigguh (Oct 1, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Hahah, I've known how to solder for a looong time. I'm pretty good at it, but my iron sucks and I always try to cut corners and end up doing a sloppy job. Swapping pickups on this guitar is a doddle because the cavity is large and shallow so you can get you iron right in there easily. The Blackmachines on the other hand, make me want to kill myself whenever I change pickups.



I think Seymour Duncan made some new pots that make pickup switching effortless. May wanna check'em out dude =)

Liberator - change your guitar pickups using only a screwdriver

cheers


----------



## Opion (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds magnificent! My buddy just got an Emerald for his PRS SE Semihollow, and it absolutely shines. This really is not helping my mid-output BKP gas!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I've been sold on one for my 8.


----------



## slenderman (Nov 27, 2012)

-Nolly- said:


> Haha, the Emeralds have been in the range forever! They're just criminally overlooked! They're a fair bit cleaner than any of those pickups - they are at the top end of the vintage-hot range at 12.5-ish k&#937;, but since they are wound with 42.5AWG the voicing is a lot more open than the 43+AWG contemporary models.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Cold Sweats are great pickups, but there may be a model better suited to you - let me know more details of your rig and the tones you're after and I'll give you a recommendation.


 

I hate to be that guy, but mind if I take you up on that offer? I'm trying to get into the bkp world finally, but I'm just not sure which to get.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 27, 2012)

http://morenecrobumps.info/slendermanhastobestopped.html


----------



## UntilTheAftermath (Dec 14, 2012)

Would the Emerald be a good fit for a mahogany body/neck guitar?

I'm thinking about a C-Bomb in the bridge and a Cold Sweat in the neck position, but after the clip from Nolly, I'm quite liking the Emerald tone as well!


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX (Dec 14, 2012)

Great work Nolly! Is the track Mastered at all?


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a pair of blackhawks in my Musicman JP7 (all basswood), and I didn't care for them too much. Weird honk in the midrange, and too "thick" and modern sounding for my tastes. I much prefered the holy diver 6 set in my JP6. 


Tim recommended I go with the Emerald and VHII set. I'm debating between the emerald bridge and holy diver bridge...thoughts?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been recommending this pup for a while now. It rocks.


----------

